# [SOLVED] PS3 HD problems...



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I'm having a problem with my PS3. I just bought a new monitor for my PC.
http://www.amazon.com/LG-E2260V-PN-21-5-Inch-Widescreen-Monitor/dp/B0045UEXAO
Turns out it also supports HDMI, so i connected my PS3 to my monitor with HDMI

When it connected i went to video settings and it worked on 1080P, and the main menu is really sharp. But whenever i start a game i get the feeling that the resolution turns to a non-hd resolution. I can clearly see the difference in sharpness between main menu and game, i also know what the games (cod 6 and 7) are supposed to look like, as i've also played it on my brothers TV without any issues with it.

Does anyone know whats happening?
P.s. Fat princess seems to be in HD, but i can;t really tell for sure)
p.p.s Whenever i start a game and then press the home button the menu clearly appears in lower resolution. Can heat be involved??

I hope i can get an answer to my problem,

Regards, Marco van Dijk.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

Hi marco473,
It sounds like your display settings only have 1080p enabled. Many games do not support native 1080p and are therefore reduces to a slightly lower resolution (720p or 1080i). 720p or 1080i are not enabled on your ps3 by the sounds of it. Under settings/ Display settings/ HDMI, make sure 1080p, 1080i and 720p are ticked. This should solve your problem. 

Best of Luck,
Seal.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*



bwsealirl said:


> Hi marco473,
> It sounds like your display settings only have 1080p enabled. Many games do not support native 1080p and are therefore reduces to a slightly lower resolution (720p or 1080i). 720p or 1080i are not enabled on your ps3 by the sounds of it. Under settings/ Display settings/ HDMI, make sure 1080p, 1080i and 720p are ticked. This should solve your problem.
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Seal.


Thanks for the reply, but all options are filled i also tried the trick with turning the ps3 off then holding the power on button for 5 seconds.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

More info on video settings:
all resolutions are checked
Cross-color reduction filter off
RGB full range full
Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr super white on
Deep colour automatic


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

Ok im going to take a look at my PS3s display settings (BTW im using a monitor aswell) Ill get back to you as soon as I can


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*



bwsealirl said:


> Ok im going to take a look at my PS3s display settings (BTW im using a monitor aswell) Ill get back to you as soon as I can


Thanks, i also heard some things about scaling issues?


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

I haven't heard anything about scaling issues but i will take a look around google anyway, your ps3 settings are identical to mine so lets try trouble shoot your monitor. I want you to to untick 1080p and 1080i and leave 720p ticked. Try play the game and see if it still defaults to SD. Hopefully this is a temporary solution but it is worth a try.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*



bwsealirl said:


> I haven't heard anything about scaling issues but i will take a look around google anyway, your ps3 settings are identical to mine so lets try trouble shoot your monitor. I want you to to untick 1080p and 1080i and leave 720p ticked. Try play the game and see if it still defaults to SD. Hopefully this is a temporary solution but it is worth a try.


When i untick 1080P and I the main menu looks the same as it would in-game with 1080P and I ticked. Maybe because mw2 and bo arent using 1080 but fat princess is using it?


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

So the ps3 menu (in game) is displaying in 1080i?? There should be a significant image quality increase between 1080i and 576p/480p (no boxes ticked) could you verify this. P.S no call of duty game runs in HD natively on the PS3. The game is rendered in a sub hd resolution and upscaled by the ps3 to your consoles set resolution. This means you should not see a massively noticeable difference between 720p or 1080p. If your games are running in 1080i now it may not be worth your while to pursue 1080p. These are the same resolution but are just displayed differently. It may not be worth the effort to seek a negligible improvement.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*



bwsealirl said:


> So the ps3 menu (in game) is displaying in 1080i?? There should be a significant image quality increase between 1080i and 576p/480p (no boxes ticked) could you verify this. P.S no call of duty game runs in HD natively on the PS3. The game is rendered in a sub hd resolution and upscaled by the ps3 to your consoles set resolution. This means you should not see a massively noticeable difference between 720p or 1080p. If your games are running in 1080i now it may not be worth your while to pursue 1080p. These are the same resolution but are just displayed differently. It may not be worth the effort to seek a negligible improvement.


No, what i mean is that when the monitor is set to 720p it looks the same as when i launch a game when the monitor is set to 1080p


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

I'm kind of stumped by this one, lets just try remove some of the variables. First try disable: RGB full range , Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr super white , Deep colour . If it is possible try on a different monitor or with a different HDMI. You could try restore default settings although I doubt it will do any good. Im going to do some research and get back to you.

Best of Luck,
Seal.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*



bwsealirl said:


> I'm kind of stumped by this one, lets just try remove some of the variables. First try disable: RGB full range , Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr super white , Deep colour . If it is possible try on a different monitor or with a different HDMI. You could try restore default settings although I doubt it will do any good. Im going to do some research and get back to you.
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Seal.


Thanks for the reply, and i will try that.
I double checked fat princess and it definately is running in 1080P, so ireally don't get why the cod games wont run in 1080P, i know they aren't that resolution but they DO support that resolution. I'm going to try some other games i have on DVD too to see if its just the cod games or more.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

About the different monitor: It used to work fine on my brothers TV screen, but he gave his PS3 to me when i bought myself this monitor. Also, becasue the PS3 was just lying in his room for around half a year.

Disabling all that stuff didn't work.

Disabling 720P and 1080I made the game run in a really low resolution.

Games that are running in 1080p so far:
Pixeljunk monsters (Downloaded, not blue-ray)
Fat princess (Downloaded, not blue-ray)

Games that aren't running in 1080P:
Cod 6 (Blue-ray)
Cod 7 (blue-ray)
Tekken 6 (blue-ray - Not surprised; Back only lists 720P)
Uncharted 2 (blue-ray - Not surprised; Back only lists 720P)
Oblivion GOTY (blue-ray - Not surprised; Back only lists 720P)
BF Bad company 2 (blue-ray - Not surprised; Back only lists 720P)

Conclusion:
-It could have something to do with PAL/NTSC (unlikely)
-Blu-rays dont give me 1080P But downloaded games do.
I'll test if the games from the welcome back program are in 1080P (When theyre done dowloading)


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*



marco473 said:


> About the different monitor: It used to work fine on my brothers TV screen, but he gave his PS3 to me when i bought myself this monitor. Also, becasue the PS3 was just lying in his room for around half a year.
> 
> Disabling all that stuff didn't work.
> 
> ...


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

Also, could overscan be an issue? It's turned off on my monitor.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

I just bought worms, and it is in 1080P too. Really strange that only certain games will go into 1080P...


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

Cmon people, i really want to be able to play in HD and make good use of those blu-ray discs. Normally i get alot of help on this forums, so why not this time?
(Except for seal she/he helped me good)


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

Sorry about the delay mate 

I have read in some places that this problem eventually sorts itself out, (not a firm believer of this ) but some of the playstations recovery options may help`. I have had experiences whereby i was recieving error codes when trying to check my account settings. These were solved by the recovery menus. At this point it is worth a shot. If you need instructions on how to get into the recovery menus post back (havnt got time right now  ) 

Sorry I cant be of more help. 

Regards, 
Seal.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*



bwsealirl said:


> Sorry about the delay mate
> 
> I have read in some places that this problem eventually sorts itself out, (not a firm believer of this ) but some of the playstations recovery options may help`. I have had experiences whereby i was recieving error codes when trying to check my account settings. These were solved by the recovery menus. At this point it is worth a shot. If you need instructions on how to get into the recovery menus post back (havnt got time right now  )
> 
> ...


Well since you're the only one even bothering to help me i appreciate it alot. I'll just google how to get into the recovery menu. I have to back my savegames up right? I don't want to lose them...


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

I tried restore default settings and restore file system, both of these didnt work....


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

You could try rebuild database from the same menu, it is a tad bit more rigorous. Give it a try, it should not do any harm. I think it should go without saying that a backup of your game saves is good . You did mention settings from your monitor, im not sure is overscan is the direct setting but take a look for other ones. A small change of settings on the monitor may fix this. Do you have a pc connected to the monitor? (can you connect one if you dont ) It does sound like your monitor is having problems getting into 720p, A pc could select this resolution to check if it does work (just thinking out loud here cos im still stumped  ). Did the psn reward games work after???


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

I have had other stuff to deal with (I.e. RL...) so I am sorry I couldn't offer input sooner.

1 idea would be to check the game's cases for the sub-standard picture-affected games.

It should say what resolution it plays/runs at. Perhaps there are some consistencies.

-Redeye


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*



bwsealirl said:


> You could try rebuild database from the same menu, it is a tad bit more rigorous. Give it a try, it should not do any harm. I think it should go without saying that a backup of your game saves is good . You did mention settings from your monitor, im not sure is overscan is the direct setting but take a look for other ones. A small change of settings on the monitor may fix this. Do you have a pc connected to the monitor? (can you connect one if you dont ) It does sound like your monitor is having problems getting into 720p, A pc could select this resolution to check if it does work (just thinking out loud here cos im still stumped  ). Did the psn reward games work after???


I play my games perfectly in 1080 on the PC, it also lists that im running in 1080P as i also got an expensive DVI dial link cable for it.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

Got an HDMI cable with my new GPU, but the same results with that cable...


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

Sorry for the late update ,

As you have probably guessed by now I dont really know what is wrong so I have requested assistance from some of the other team members. I will get back to you if they have any suggestions which may help. 

Best of luck,

Seal.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

So is HDMI showing a clear and sharp picture when used on another monitor/TV different to your one? Are some of the games 1080P, but are going down to 720P? Same or similar case with blu-ray movies? Does it downscale this way on another monitor/TV?

I'm coming to the suggestion that the monitor just isn't that good of a match to any of the other resolutions. If anything, monitors always look their best when at native resolutions. What is the brand and model of your monitor?
Perhaps it is a extended display identification data (EDID) problem. If the PS3 doesn't receive the correct information from the monitor through the HDMI cable, then it may be mislead (or lead) of what it can do.

Overall, this is just my limited knowledge.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*



Jay_JWLH said:


> So is HDMI showing a clear and sharp picture when used on another monitor/TV different to your one? Are some of the games 1080P, but are going down to 720P? Same or similar case with blu-ray movies? Does it downscale this way on another monitor/TV?
> 
> I'm coming to the suggestion that the monitor just isn't that good of a match to any of the other resolutions. If anything, monitors always look their best when at native resolutions. What is the brand and model of your monitor?
> Perhaps it is a extended display identification data (EDID) problem. If the PS3 doesn't receive the correct information from the monitor through the HDMI cable, then it may be mislead (or lead) of what it can do.
> ...


Well, some games seem to appear in HD, but some games won't. I guess it's just a really strange thing, and i got used to the slightly worse quality.
I have the flatron E2260


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

Alright, so i recently got Fifa 2012, and since it didn't run in 1080P again, i just turned everything off except for 1080P. The game did run in 1080P after that. But when i started the BF3 beta it ran in a really low resolution. It was just unbearable to look at.

Im completely stumped about this issue, and i might as well contact sony about this...


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

So i found a usefull button on my monitor, it says at what resolution im playing. It says that the BF3 beta and fifa 12 run at 720P, while the homescreen is at 1080P.

Also, do i need to turn on upscaling?


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

Nice find , 

Ok I have done some reading around and it seems the results you are getting are pretty much to be expected for those games. Both Fifa 12 and Battlefield (1280x720 + 1280x704 respectively). I have never played either of those games and I can only speculate as to the visual quality you are experiencing. If your monitor has a built in up-scaler then by all means use away and see if it improves anything (I believe improvements will be minimal as the games frame-buffer is still at 720p). If you are referring to the upscaler function on the playstation then I think it only applies to ps1/2 games. I will verify this later and get back to you. If that is the case I dont thiink it will help at all.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*



bwsealirl said:


> Nice find ,
> 
> Ok I have done some reading around and it seems the results you are getting are pretty much to be expected for those games. Both Fifa 12 and Battlefield (1280x720 + 1280x704 respectively). I have never played either of those games and I can only speculate as to the visual quality you are experiencing. If your monitor has a built in up-scaler then by all means use away and see if it improves anything (I believe improvements will be minimal as the games frame-buffer is still at 720p). If you are referring to the upscaler function on the playstation then I think it only applies to ps1/2 games. I will verify this later and get back to you. If that is the case I dont thiink it will help at all.


So, the major problem isn't the PS3, but that i am accustomed to PC graphics? On pc i always play on maximum settings at 1080P...


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

Also, i don't know if my monitor supports upscaling, it just says on what resolution it is running.
The major issue i have is, that when i turn of 720P, fifa 12 will start in 1080P. otherwise it will start in 720P.
With BF3 this trick doesn't work, it will run in a really low resolution.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: PS3 HD problems...*

As I see it (always open to correction  ), it should not make a different whether Fifa 12 starts in 720p or 1080p, the games framebuffer will more than likely stay at 720p and upscale the image to 1080p which should only make a marginal difference. The upscaling feature must be a software feature as it is not working with battlefield. 

Nowadays any sort of mid range pc should be vastly better than current Gen consoles. When you play a game on pc in 1080p you are not simply upscaling but rendering each frame at a higher resolution, resulting in better graphics. Playing on max settings on pc will probably result in everything else looking terrible.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

Too bad about the quality of BF3 on the ps3 then. It looks much nicer on my PC. Anyway, i'll mark this thread as solved. Thanks for the help!


----------

